

Print Your Kindle Highlights by Clicking a Button - obf73

Just built a chrome extension that allows you to print &#x2F; save your highlights to your local computer, Google Drive, or dropbox.  You can find it at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.printmykindlehighlights.com
======
obf73
Just updated the application to use MS Word files as opposed to PDF for a
better enduser experience.

------
lscore720
Awesome, I like it!

~~~
obf73
Great to hear!! If you have any issues or feature requests, let me know!
Please rate the extension and recommend it to your friends as well!

